
New Qt releases might now be restricted to paying customers for 12 months - gjsman-1000
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Qt-Might-Restrict-New-Releases
======
justinclift
> The Qt Company says that they are willing to reconsider the approach only if
> we offer them concessions in other areas.

Just No.

The Qt Company has burnt any remaining good will. There is none left. They can
go broke.

Then the code base will revert to BSD license under OSS Community control in
12 months as previously legally agreed.

We'll figure it out, or not, then.

------
nineteen999
Crazy how this was all predicted as being completely possible 20 years ago,
and was really one of the catalysts for the GNOME project in the first place:

[https://www.linuxtoday.com/developer/2000090500121OPLFKE](https://www.linuxtoday.com/developer/2000090500121OPLFKE)

[https://lists.debian.org/debian-
user/1997/08/msg02286.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
user/1997/08/msg02286.html)

------
slezyr
This is huge. It sounds like they're about either to make Qt BSD licensed[1]
or make Qt property of Qt Company in Salami tactics-way[2].

1:
[https://kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php](https://kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php)

2:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salami_tactics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salami_tactics)

------
thu2111
But they deny it: [https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-and-open-
source](https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-and-open-source)

------
musicale
Hopefully this will enable something better to replace Qt.

